# Head Covering?



## Doodle Bug (Mar 1, 2004)

I hope this is the right place..
What does 1 Cor 11 mean?


----------



## pastorway (Mar 1, 2004)

You might want check out these previous threads on the topic:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2510 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1659 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1371 

As you can see, it is a popular topic!

Phillip


----------



## Doodle Bug (Mar 1, 2004)

Thank You


----------

